# Wife of under a year wants to seperate



## DHC (Mar 18, 2012)

I am 21 and my wife is 17, we got married last June


Well last Saturday my wife told me she didn't feel the same about us anymore, she ended up staying at her dads for the day. Than the next couple days slept on the couch.

Thursday she slept in our bed, than yesterday she told me she would be leaving Friday afternoon for the weekend to her dads. Today she told me she wants to stay over there permanently.

This all happened because of stupid thing I say that I don't really mean, very hurtful things. They stem from me not liking her past, she started having sex at age 11, and even though it shouldn't have, it bothered me. I would call her names like ****, i called her a disgusting little girl. I told her i didn't want her nasty "vagina". Then the last straw was I told her the following day after the first time we had sex in over a week was because I had been drinking.

I know this all sounds horrible, but when we didn't fight, things were amazing between us. We started off as an amazing couple, we lived with each other almost from the start of our relationship. She treated me as good as a man could dream of, and i treated her as good as any girl could hope for. I wrote her the sweetest love notes and left her flowers on the nightstand to wake up to, things like that. But then I would also have little patience and every so often call her those ugly names. 



She doesn't love me anymore, she doesn't wear her ring and she wants to move out, people have told me its a marriage, you have to work through it, but im not sure anymore if I should. She says if I love her as much as i say i do i would let her go....What to do??? Become just friends? Don't talk to each other at all? or fight to keep her? what shall i do


well this made me grow up, this is how my dad was and unfortunately i made the same mistakes he did. I really have change, it just sucks i had to lose her to do so

yes I am awful. i think im bipolar or something


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

Let her go and don't get involved with anyone else until you grow up.

Patience is key to a long lasting marriage and calling her ugly names? Are you kidding me? No wonder she left. You sound awful.


----------



## warlock07 (Oct 28, 2011)

You married a 16 year old girl?


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

warlock07 said:


> You married a 16 year old girl?


My bets are she was 17. I have a friend now that got married at 17. Still together - 17 years now - shocking.


----------



## calif_hope (Feb 25, 2011)

You both have growing up to do!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MrWombat (Feb 16, 2012)

I don't see the difficulty here. You're crazy, she's a teenager. Divorce. If I could, I'd pass a law says both of you get sterilized.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mstonie (Mar 25, 2012)

Words hurt worst than hits. You should of thought how you would feel if she talk to you llike that. Her pass is just that her pass so you should have left it alone.and as far as you calling her nasty names. Hello you are 21 and married a 17 year old.you might need some help yourselr.


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

Did nobody tell you you're too young to get married?

Let her go and build a life for yourself before you try to build one with someone else.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

